# Bubble King Mini Pump



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is my first post on this board. I have been on the forum for a couple weeks now using the buy/ads and am very happy with the people i have met through this forum so far.

Now time for the business part.... 

The pump on my bk mini 180 died. Do i really want another bk pump? or is there something better that will out perform the red dragon gen 1 pump?

I have been looking through other forums and such for any info on anyone who has modded this skimmer to run a different pump. So far i have found one but with out pictures of the final result or how its been working. The pump they used was a Bubble Blaster Hy 2000. 

If anyone has any ideas of what i could do or what pump i could run that would be great.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Just keep searching, I just had to replace my pump on my Alpha 250 cone.

From what I've read, there are 2 main players in the pump industry and other companies like red dragon etc use that motor block and custom there volute and rotor. I did read that the minis are a bit harder to find, but I was only interested in the alpha threads.

At the end of the day I ended up using a completely different pond pump that I had to disassemble and harvest the pump . Works great and only cost about $230 bucks!

Good luck


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The motorblock of the Laguna MaxFlo 1350 (PT-8240) fountain pump would be a match.

When you disassemble the LMF pump, you need to drill out the 3 holes large enough for the screw to fit through to secure the BK volute.

In the BK pump, gently pry off the motorblock off the mounting plate. It's just crazyglued down. It it comes off cleanly, great, otherwise you will have to grind out any remaining BK motorblock pieces.

Put 3 drops* of crazy glue on each side of the mounting plate slots and set the LMF pump in place. When the glue sets, reassemble and you're good to go.

*makes replacing the pump easier should it fail down the road .


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Bingo! Sounds like you've done it before lol

-dan


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...yep! They got a bad batch of motorblocks back when they were soon to release the Gen2 and unfortunately they conk out after the warranty period. At $450 for the RD1500 block and mount, it was a bit of a pill to swallow but I found the info on RC and just did the "mod". 

So far of 3 RD to LMF 1500 mods, I've only had to replace one of them a second time last Nov. Since they have discontinued making the LMF1500, the LMF1350 is the replacement. A small decrease in performance numbers but I don't see it in the skimmate production.

JME


----------



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

thank you guys very much, just placed an order for a LMF 1350. Ill post my results when it comes in.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wtac said:


> Since they have discontinued making the LMF1500, the LMF1350 is the replacement.


Hmmm......good to know.


----------



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

Just thought I would post my thoughts after a couple weeks of running the new motor block.

As for the install process.... Very easy, everything came apart and went back together flawlessly.

The only problem I am having currently is skimmate production isn't anywhere close to before and I don't really know what to do. The image is the skimmate produced since last Saturday, I also lose head much easier. Let me know if you guys have any tips to try out.

As it stands I'm on the fence about looking for a replacement skimmer all together.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Taking a look at the BK Mini 180 online, the replacement pump is the RD1000. The motor block I suggested to you would be the equivalent to a RD1350. The increased air flow and water will account for the wet and inconsistent skimmate production.

Lower the bubble transition line by ~1/4 to 1/2". 

Failing that, since it was my suggestion and didn't do my due diligence, I will personally replace and swop out the LMF 1350 for a LMF 900.

Truly sorry for the headaches I have caused.


----------



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

Just wanted to post this for clarification, this is the original motor block. Based on this wouldn't the laguna max flo 600 be better suited?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...on the BRS site shows the RD1000. 

Just finding that the LMF900 is being discontinued and the new model number is 960w/a chip integrated into it. Not sure if Gen1 used the RD800.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep...finding old info that Gen1 had an air draw of 800LPH. The Gen2 have an air draw of 1200LPH while keeping the same water draw.

I'll delve further into this for you.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

According to the Laguna pdf of MaxFlow pumps, the 900 is the smallest of matching motor block styles.

Gen1 vs Gen2 is a bigger volute and venturi for increased air draw while maintaining the same water draw. The max water draw is based on the mixing of air and water, not just water alone.

I've PM'd you my info and please contact me on how you wish to proceed as I want to make this right.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Crap...keep fining more:

*Post # 1421*

Askoll 1500 - BK Mini, Vertex Alpha, Slave pump on SM 300.
Askoll 2000 - All Super Marin and Delux skimmers.

Then the differences are volute sizes, venturi sizes, impeller head sizes, etc. Any Askoll 1500 will fit your Gen 2 Mini 180, but the problem is that the pump plate that the block is glued to is specific to your Gen 2 Mini 180 only, so if you pick up a 1500 block for another skimmer you'll have to use your existing pump plate.


----------



## Reefer_mike (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey,

I really appreciate all the digging your doing! A lot further then I was able to get.
I believe there's some confusion as I have the bubble king mini 180 gen 1. I was trying to look online if there was any way of getting just a Gen 2 volute. The only way I will maybe get one is from someone willing to give up a dead gen 2 pump.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

@#$#!!! 

New volute and venturi fro Royal Exclusive will run you 168EUR + shipping from Germany to go from Gen1 to Gen2.

They will soon have a fully functional/stocked distribution centre from Florida to serve the North American market. I'll inquire for pricing and from whom you can order it as I don't think they will have an online presence this side of the pond as not to pi$$ off the distributors.

Otherwise it will function as per Gen1 specs.


----------

